
Ask HN: What's your way to keep being productive day by day? - throwawayt856
Interested in initiating a discussion about what worked for you to keep your productivity up. What&#x27;d you learn about yourself working for so far and what&#x27;d you think most of us are doing wrong?
======
finaliteration
I used to beat myself up a lot when I would have an unproductive day for
whatever reason (because I was tired, depressed, anxious, distracted, etc).
This would then carry over to more days where I needed to be productive, thus
hurting my focus and productivity further. Then I realized that, at least in
my job, things won’t fall apart if I just have an off day. Now when I have one
of those days I’m easier on myself and remind myself that tomorrow will be a
new day where there will still be plenty of challenges to tackle and I don’t
need to be working at 110% capacity every single day of my life. I now find it
a lot easier to just write those days off so that I can come back the next day
and focus.

Sometimes we need days where we aren’t “productive” to rest, recover, or
process so that we can do our best on the days where we are able to be
productive.

I’ll also say that for me having a good, supportive team makes a huge
difference. If you have other people who can help you stay motivated and
accountable who are also empathetic it’s a huge boon for staying focused and
productive.

~~~
muzani
The "Growth Equation" is growth = rest + stress. (Peak Performance, 2017)

Going at 110% capacity is what helps you to improve. Rest is what lets you go
at 110% capacity, rather than being tired and slogging on at 80% capacity.
More often than not, we have inadequate rest.

------
jborichevskiy
This week I've had some success using something like the Pomodoro technique.
Though I've tried it a few times before I never quite got it to stick. Some
thoughts / changes I made:

\- Doubled the length of time to somewhere between 45-80 minutes, loosely
based on the perceived complexity of the task

\- Didn't time my breaks. This sounds counter-intuitive but they never lasted
more than 5-10 minutes for me anyway, but having an open-ended "breathing-
session" helped psychologically

\- No notifications during this period, at all. Phone and laptop on DnD, no
messaging apps running - I really mean all notifications.

\- Having the "guarantee" that I'll see missed notifications during my break,
with some sane max delay (1-2 hours) instead of an indefinite amount of time
helped my brain unplug considerably

\- Working with no notifications is incredible

\- You have to believe you won't be interrupted to do deep work.

~~~
jborichevskiy
Also, if it's interesting; a writeup of all my habits which I think keep me
decently productive

[https://jborichevskiy.com/posts/healthy-
living/](https://jborichevskiy.com/posts/healthy-living/)

------
q-base
Getting enough good quality sleep. No amount of stimulants, productivity
systems or external motivation can overcome a tired mind and body. You will be
trying to ice skate uphill.

~~~
wcchandler
Good quality sleep is hard to come by. I’ve found alcohol abstinence
throughout the week to be similarly rewarding.

~~~
throw51319
Try alcohol abstinence for a prolonged period of time. I am 6 weeks in and it
is awesome.

------
Psyladine
The mind craves novelty. Part of why problem solving is satisfying is that it
gives us new perspectives or new results. When we're bottlenecked by knowledge
or resources it's easy to become burned out and to 'cheat' with a wandering
mind seeking information feeds or hobby interests.

I get best results starting with the hardest problems first thing in the day,
and as complications or dead ends manifest, calculate if it is best put off
until something gives (or the mind thinks up something randomly in the commute
or shower), and move on to intermediate issues, repeating until the end of the
day are small trivial tasks and maintenance.

This is the daily grind though, project deadlines or resource intensive
efforts are going to skew individual results.

------
dredmorbius
Disclaimer: I in no way make any claims of success.

1\. Find a reasonable tracking and logging system. I've trended strongly to
paper/pen systems, heavy on index cards (POIC / Zettlekasten inspired), Bullet
Journal, and 43 folders / tickler-file based.

2\. Be gentle with yourself. Project focus is much like meditation. Allow your
mind to still and focus on the task at hand. If it wanders, guide it gently
back. Know when you've had enough.

3\. Know when you've had enough. There's only so much focus you have,
attempting to prove more is all but certainly counterproductive.

4\. The role of play and diversion, even in adulthood, suggests something
primal about these. It may be freedom for the mind to wander without
consequence.

5\. Reassess goals. Change or discard the ones which no longer suit a purpose.

6\. One trick for maintaining the _apearance_ of productivity is to have a
list of goals far longer than your ability to meet them. Creative
procrastination (slacking on task A by tending to task B) may give outsiders
the illusion you are infinitely productive. You will see things differently.

(The outsiders' view is the correct one.)

7\. If you possibly can, seek a supportive environment. This means a space,
tools, resources, and most of all, _people_ , which and who support and
facilitate your goals. I say "seek" because odds are strong you won't find
this, or at least not in any single or rapid manner, but consider "a better
productivity environment" a goal in itself. Working early or late, regular
hours or irregular, clean or messy, seems to matter less than _having agency_
over your working conditions.

Saps to productivity -- environmental, resources, or, most of all, people --
are the biggest impediments to progress.

8\. You are your own worst enemy.

Be gentle with yourself.

9\. Start now, or soon. It's never the right time, it's never the right place,
you never have the right books or information. Start with what you have, do
the best you can.

10\. I honour virtually all of this advice in the breach. What we do wrong is
in thinking there's a single method. There are many paths.

Have some method. Note what you want to accomplish, how you attempt to do so,
what succeeds, and what does not. Don't forget to ask yourself if what you
think needs doing actually does or not.

------
badpun
I really need to pay attention to my sleep. My ability to do anything goes
down severely when I don't sleep enough (which for me is less than 8 hours a
day). So much so that it's enough of a reason to not have kids (I suspect I'd
lose my job and/or go crazy), at least not until I'm financially independent.

Apart from that, it's mostly all in your head - i.e. at least in my case,
motivation/demotivation largely depends on whether my internal self believes
that the effort is actually worth it. So, for eample if the project is
actually pointless (will likely not deliver value to anyone on completion), I
will be demotivated. Also, if my effort is unrecognized, this will be
demotivating as well. Having to deal with completely preventable bullshit
every day (general corporate incompetence spilling over my particular area of
work) is also demotivating.

------
joseph4521
For me, what works best is to kickstart the day by checking something out of
my todo list. Every morning, I choose a small task which shouldn't take more
than 2 hours to complete, trying to have something to show for. The rest of
the day using flows naturally afterward.

~~~
awillen
This is the thing that works best for me, though I define a smaller task as
much smaller than that... ideally something that takes <15 min and doesn't
necessarily require a lot of brainpower. I'm in the midst of starting a
business, so I have a lot of paperwork that fits the bill nicely.

If I don't have any task like that, I just make myself work on something for
ten minutes. 90% of the time, I continue to be productive after that. The 10%
that I don't, I either give up and take a break until I feel productive (if
that's feasible) or just force myself to work on anything that absolutely must
be done now.

------
sethammons
I keep a regular schedule. Wake up, get kids to school, work out, eat, get to
work.

I maintain lists of things to think about and to do. My style of bulllet
journeling.

I usually stick to the rule of threes. Three things I need to do this am, or
today,or this week, this sprint...

If I don't need to read something now, it goes in my list and the tab is
closed.

The biggest problem for me is that I am a morning person and there is not
enough morning. I am most productive from around 5 or 6am til somewhere
between 10am or noon. During that time, I need to get kids off to school, work
out, and eat. I could shift working out, but if I skip it in the morning, I'm
very likely to skip it over lunch or in the evening.

------
adventured
I've never found a way to make sure every day is guaranteed to be productive,
I have stretches of being non-productive. It's ok, within reason. The most
important thing, to me, is to reboot sooner rather than later. If you let it
become later, you can lose a lot of time and not notice initially (the days
will seem to slide by rapidly in hindsight). I treat it mentally like a small
vacation, then tell myself to get back to proper work mode.

To do that, I pick small, easy wins, then roll from there until I'm back into
a good day to day work routine of productivity. I've found making sure I do
something early in the morning as part of being productive, makes a big
difference in breaking slack patterns. Not letting the morning get away
without doing something meaningful toward whatever I'm working on. I'm
strongly a night person and I still find that to be critical. In my
observation of low-productivity periods of time throughout my life, my
mornings were always mediocre for productivity. As I've gotten older (closing
in on 40 now), the value of being productive early in the day has gone up
considerably (it's an energy conservation and utilization thing).

------
mantlepro
Productivity increased greatly for me after ditching my smartphone for a dumb
phone and using a bullet journal when I'm away from the computer. That plus a
disciplined regimen of daily planning, execution, and migrating tasks to the
next day if not finished; learned from "Time Management for System
Administrators" by Tom Limoncelli.

~~~
codemancer
Do you have any examples of what you would put in a bullet journal? I don't
think I've ever heard of it.

~~~
dredmorbius
Not OP, but I've found BuJo incredibly useful.

It's less any one element of the concept than the fact that it's _immensely_
negligence-tolerant. Sort of like quitting smoking: you can do it a thousand
times, but it's so easy to pick up again.

That and the notion of an index, which is IMO key to the whole concept, moreso
than the bullet notations and other organisation.

Longer discussions here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22134879](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22134879)

Also here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22086217](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22086217)

After resumability and index: _spreads_. Basically, an idea hits you, take a
two or four-page section, title it, _add it to the index_ , and collect
thoughts on That Thing there.

One early spread I did (and still maintain) is "How to organize BuJo" (or
words to that effect). Pages wanted, management ideas, etc. List things you
_might_ want to manage, figure out how to do that, and then ... Just Do It.

I make a practice of starting from the front _and_ back of the journal, with
more-fixed references (frequently-called numbers / email, reference
information, hours of operation, Significant Other details (dates, measures,
etc.) in the _back_ , whilst various projects tend to hit _where they occur to
me_ in the course of a year.

(And yes, I've been starting a new journal each year, a bit of housecleaning /
stop-lossing.)

The manual overhead (numbering pages, adding month overviews, etc.) is
slightly tedious, but also a practice-of-presence and/or awareness that helps
focus the mind and encourage review.

The Bullet Journal site itself is pretty good
([https://bulletjournal.com](https://bulletjournal.com)). There are numerous
_very artsy_ BuJo videos on YouTube. I tend to _discourage_ those -- BuJo is a
_functional tool_ , but also a _personal tool_ , and the notion of competitive
BuJo strikes me a bit like competitive yoga: spectacularly missing the point.
If your muse says "glitter-gun and washi-paper All The Things", then great.
But if not, a well-used but non-artistic BuJo beats the pants off one that
would feature well on Instagram or Pinterest.

------
cbanek
Other than the obvious, like sleep and eat better, I would say getting rid of
long, recurring, useless meetings was a big change. Status meetings in
particular I find to be quite useless. Having my day broken up by a few
meetings is a lot less productive than one fully open day.

~~~
muzani
Status meetings are often best replaced by a system like Trello.

------
throwaway15392
I listen to my emotions. Often times when I’m frustrated or lacking motivation
there’s a need or desire I’m not paying attention to. Productivity is not a
win-lose, it’s a win-win for both conflicting sides of my self.

------
cpach
I work in an open office plan and one thing that can really help me to focus
is to go to a conference room to work for a few hours. (At my workplace we
have some ”conference rooms” that are not bookable.)

------
samuell
Subscribing. I find I tend to very easily forget the projects, ideas and
endeavors that keep me inspired. I occasionally find about them again in my
notes, bookmarks or chat history, and then productivity might go up again.

I guess the current environment for many people (at least for me) contains too
many distractions that so easily washes away all the good ideas I've been
pondering on.

Being organised by keeping a daily todo/journal has helped a lot, unless I
forget to use it, which happens from time to time.

------
cygned
I take time to do something not related to work to free my mind. I tried
sports, but for it turned out for me it’s cooking. I spend roughly 3-4 hours a
day cooking, may it be actually cooking, chopping, cleaning, scouting of
ingredients, sharpening knives. It’s meditative and I get to eat better (and
less) food. And it’s a challenge, you fail, and you get better. It’s a bit
like programming actually.

------
winrid
This goes hand in hand with waking up early for me.

I plan something fun to work on for ten minutes at 7am every day. Usually I
already know what I'm doing to do.

Then I get ready and go to work.

Waking up late for me I realized was due to not looking forward to the day.
This helped.

I also time everything. It games your mind. I'll set a timer for ten minutes
to write a unit test or something, and try to get it done in that time.

------
chrisco255
This is specifically for coding productivity, but I find it helpful to write
out summaries of what I'm seeing in the code base when I'm working on a tough
problem. It helps to keep my mind focused as I'm reading through thousands of
lines of code. I may do the same thing if I need to dive into documentation
for some API or programming language.

------
binarynate
Above all else, work on something that you're truly passionate about. It may
take you a while to get there (either by finding the right employer or
starting your own company), but it is the single biggest motivator I have
found.

~~~
dredmorbius
That's one approach.

Another is to occasionally take a break from your own interests, and help
someone (or something) else. Making a difference _where you are not directly
and personally involved_ can itself be its own kind of rewarding.

------
pid_0
I have a dedicated office

I have a really solid desk setup - tray, mac, ultrawide, nice speakers.
Ergonomics are important too.

------
DrNuke
Manageable chunks, intermediate milestones and small rewards after each goal
all help go forward without too much stress.

------
phodo
Bullet journal or any similar organizing system

------
kirubakaran
[https://crushentropy.com/](https://crushentropy.com/)

